# Best Xbox360/PS3 title of the current season?



## yield (Nov 24, 2010)

Selfishly reasons. I may be getting a new game this Xmas so thought I'd ask what you think is the best from the current crop? Included Halo Reach even though I have a ps3. Heavy Rain is, of course, ps3 only.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 24, 2010)

I haven't played Brotherhood yet, but I suspect it'll be up there for me, as is Black Ops.

Deeply disappointed with the current iteration of FIFA.

Dead Rising 2 was ok, but repetitive really quickly.

Just Cause 2, was that this year?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow... what do you find disappointing about FIFA? I think it's exceptionally good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2010)

Going with Halo Reach although I suspect I would vote differently had I played AC B...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 25, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Wow... what do you find disappointing about FIFA? I think it's exceptionally good.


 
Just prefer 10. I don't see any way in which the new one is an improvement.


----------



## yield (Nov 30, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I haven't played Brotherhood yet, but I suspect it'll be up there for me, as is Black Ops.



I din't enjoy AC2 maybe the long load times on the PS3 that put me off. Running around the rooftops was beautiful though. 

Also prefered Bad Company 2 too the Call of Duty series.



stupid dogbot said:


> Deeply disappointed with the current iteration of FIFA.



I've not played any football games since PES2008. Might have to give FIFA a try,



stupid dogbot said:


> Dead Rising 2 was ok, but repetitive really quickly.



That's a shame. I loved Resident Evil 5 split screen. If only Left4Dead was on the PS3.



stupid dogbot said:


> Just Cause 2, was that this year?



The demo for Just Cause 2 was excellent. Looks like you can get it for a tenner new. Very tempting, thanks.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 30, 2010)

Dead Rising isn't _bad_, and it certainly has its plus points, but once you get past the stick weapons together thing, it's basically just a button bashing hack and slasher. Slash, slash, slash, hack. Run here, run there. Repeat.

Just Cause 2 for that money is a bargain, though. You'll definitely get your money's worth and more, the game's _massive_ and we happily bashed the hell out of Panau for _months_. It's worth it for the pleasure of destroying a village/town/city and then escaping by *parachute* alone...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 30, 2010)

What no GT5?


----------



## souljacker (Dec 1, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Wow... what do you find disappointing about FIFA? I think it's exceptionally good.


 
Yeah, FIFA 11 is awesome. I played ProEvo for years so I'm a bit shit at the moment. Once I'm up to speed I'll give you a match.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 1, 2010)

Only ever played the level 1 demo for JC2, altho it's my kinda thang.

From that list for me it's Vanquish. Does everything a proper modern game should do IMO - properly drop-dead, WOAH! graphics, mahoosive end of level bosses, tons o'fun to play. Apparently I'm getting Fallout for Xmas tho, so who knows.

Also missing from the list, along with GT5, is Need For Speed: Pursuit.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 1, 2010)

Halo Reach. It is amazing. Bungie are the best developers out there, as you'll see when their next project is released on more platforms.

As for your Wii comment, I think you need to look again. I'm actually tempted to pick one up after selling mine a couple of years ago - I hear that (despite the reviews) the single player Goldeneye remake is ace, Sonic Colors looks fantastic, there's a new Donkey Kong out, Epic Mickey looks interesting, the game of the year is Super Mario Galaxy 2, and a new Mario All-stars is coming out before Christmas.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 1, 2010)

Shame the graphics on the new Goldeneye are much the same as the N64, really.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 1, 2010)

Lucky they're that good, really, given the paucity of graphics performance on the Wiiii


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 1, 2010)

Graphics whores! 

The graphics on Goldeneye (single-player) look good to me. And I really like the graphics on Sonic Colors, Mario Galaxy, and Epic Mickey.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 1, 2010)

dp


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2010)

no NFS ?


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 1, 2010)

> no NFS



*cough*




			
				me said:
			
		

> Also missing from the list, along with GT5, is Need For Speed: Pursuit.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah sorry i pronked.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 1, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Graphics whores!
> 
> The graphics on Goldeneye (single-player) look good to me. And I really like the graphics on Sonic Colors, Mario Galaxy, and Epic Mickey.


 
Really? It's not that they're bad... just... aged. A generation behind. I just think Nintendo missed a trick deciding not to include HD graphics on this console. And now everyone else has got a version of their only real selling point... We used the Wii, until we got the PS3, at which point it went upstairs and only had a brief resurgence at the hands of a girlfriend.

Yeah, I get the gameplay thing, but Nintendo don't have sole ownership of that by a long way. And I couldn't really give a shit about Sonic or Mario. I played the first Galaxy for about 1/2 hour, got bored and never touched it again. Horses, Courses, etc.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Really? It's not that they're bad... just... aged. A generation behind. I just think Nintendo missed a trick deciding not to include HD graphics on this console. And now everyone else has got a version of their only real selling point... We used the Wii, until we got the PS3, at which point it went upstairs and only had a brief resurgence at the hands of a girlfriend.
> 
> Yeah, I get the gameplay thing, but Nintendo don't have sole ownership of that by a long way. And I couldn't really give a shit about Sonic or Mario. I played the first Galaxy for about 1/2 hour, got bored and never touched it again. *Horses, Courses, etc.*



Exactly. We differ completely here. Sonic 1,2,3 and most of the Mario's are games I still love playing today as much as I did 20 years ago. To me, they are the epitome of gaming, but I can completely understand if you aren't too keen on cute rodents and fat plumbers.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 3, 2010)

It's not the characters, tbh. I'm just not really all that into platformers, I prefer the more open-worldly type stuff.


----------

